# 2 ftp daemons, 2 ip addresses, 1 nic



## mainlink (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello world,

I have to have to different ftp daemons running on one single machine via one single nic, but two ip addresses (which doesn't work).

Here's my setup (ip addresses "faked"):

Ips are assigned, *ifconfig* reads:


> em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
> options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
> ether 00:30:48:8b:fc:0e
> inet 111.111.111.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 111.111.111.255
> ...



Server is pingable and telnetable on all three ip addresses.

I would like to have pure-ftpd using 111.111.11.1 and listen to port 21. This works fine.

The second ftpd has to be proftpd and I want to make it listen to 111.111.111.2 on port 60.

*proftpd* (without tls and mysql stuff) reads


> ServerName "111.111.111.2"
> ServerIdent on "111.111.111.2"
> ServerType standalone
> 
> ...



What happens now is:
a) I cannot telnet 111.111.111.2 60
b) If I telnet 111.111.111.1 60, I receive the answer "220 111.111.111.2"

Any idea what went wrong?

I appreciate your help.

Regards,
Wolfgang


----------



## mainlink (Feb 19, 2009)

I am sorry, I cannot edit my post:

_I have to have *two* different ftp daemons_...

and

_I would like to have pure-ftpd using 111.111.*111*.1 and listen to port 21. _


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DefaultAddress.html

(note that proftpd.conf contains only a small set of directives, there are many more available)


----------



## mainlink (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, a classic rtfm 

Now it works. 

Dank je wel!


----------

